# Advantage Tactical Sights



## dasimp86 (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone tried these out yet? I have a Taurus Mil G2 PT111 and was looking to replace the sights. Are they worth the money and are they better compared to the snowmen?


----------



## dasimp86 (Sep 30, 2013)

ATS Online Store here if no one has heard of them


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Although I've never used these sights, myself, I've been repeatedly told by others that they really do work, and work well. Personally my own color choice would be for green rear lines, and either an orange or red front sight. 

I have a lot of experience using pistol night sights (some of it dangerous). Trust me on this: You do NOT want to get stuck behind a bright glowing front sight while you're attempting to track a hazardous target across varying shades of mottled darkness. 'Why'? Because the human eye has a strong tendency to focus on a bright front sight rather than on the target; AND according to a very long thread about night sights on, 'that other gun forum', current ocular research in both Europe and Israel tends to support this conclusion.


----------



## dasimp86 (Sep 30, 2013)

Would those sights have the effect as the night sights?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

dasimp86 said:


> Would those sights have the (same)(Ed.) effect as the night sights?


First the expression, 'night sights' is a popular misnomer. None of these so-called sights are actually night sights; they are, instead, 'low light' or, 'low visibility' pistol sights. Next the answer to your question is, 'Yes'. The Advantage Tactical sight is a, 'low light' pistol sight - Supposedly, a good one to use against a moving target. (I'd like to find out for myself; but, like I said, I haven't had a chance to do that yet.)


----------



## dasimp86 (Sep 30, 2013)

If you try them out before me, keep me posted. Would love to hear the results.


----------



## chuter1mz (Oct 8, 2013)

I am having a set installed on my XDm and should have the weapon back this week. However, I have tried a 92fs with them and found I REALLY liked them. Faster acquisition and accurate. They were yellow rear and red front. I am trying white rear and red front , but ATS sends all the colors, to make many combos.


----------



## chuter1mz (Oct 8, 2013)

I picked up my XDm with the Advantage Tactical sights. They are terrific! Fast acquisition, simple alignment, accurate, ( thanks to gunsmith Brian Rubar, Breech & Barrel, Shorewood, Ill.) Highly recommended, both the sights and the smith.


----------



## jjdoodah (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi!
Look at the Williams Fire Sights (you can find them on Ebay fro $55. a set). The have red & green optic dots and the rear "click" adjustable elevation sight. I put these on my PT145 to replace the terrible stock sights for target shooting. The only problem that I ran into was the rear sight dovetail was too tight to slide in. I sanded the bottom of the sight assembly (its alum., so sands easy) and it slid in great. Hope that helps


----------

